# EVH 5150 III Facelift!



## HUGH JAYNUS (Feb 10, 2017)

i took my 5153 50w to my buddies house to compare to his because mine was excessively noisy, and i wanted to see if his was quieter. by the time i made it over there i had a few hours of playtime on it so i guess it had just needed a breaking in since mine was brand new.

anyway, i noticed some differences between them.





his has the Fender "F" on the 5150 III badge and mine doesnt. also his stripe plate is matte black, and mine is gloss black.
a few beers later i decided to give mine some flash. the all white got a wee bit boring.





in case anyone wanted to see them without the grille






i had ordered 12 red knobs but the seller only sent 6. ill try the others when they arrive, but i think i like it this way pretty well. maybe i will do the other knobs in black. i wanted to match Eddie's original stripe pattern with the white, red, and black.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 11, 2017)

Cool, mate, I love it. How did you paint the grill?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Feb 12, 2017)

chopeth said:


> Cool, mate, I love it. How did you paint the grill?



Took it apart and just spray painted it. The EVH logo bolts through the mesh grille. Then just comes right off. 





Ignore the tape stripes. My original plan was to paint red over the tape and peel the tape off revealing matte black stripes behind the stripe plate like on the Stealth version. The holes in the mesh messed that up lol. 

Also anyone planning a mod, be warned. The 2 badges are held on with some foam double sided adhesive stuff thats a b1tch to remove


----------



## Werecow (Feb 14, 2017)

You sure your amp is brand new? Just asking because that Fender F on the front means it's the newer made in Mexico version (which seems to have a better reputation for workmanship) as opposed to the older made in Vietnam version.

I would have thought any stock in shops would have moved onto the Mexican one a long time ago now.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 14, 2017)

Werecow said:


> You sure your amp is brand new? Just asking because that Fender F on the front means it's the newer made in Mexico version (which seems to have a better reputation for workmanship) as opposed to the older made in Vietnam version.
> 
> I would have thought any stock in shops would have moved onto the Mexican one a long time ago now.



If you take a look to the OP post, there are two different heads regarding that. Anyway, hadn't noticed that, mine has that F, thank fvck I bought it before Trump arrived


----------



## PrestoDone (Feb 16, 2017)

looks good!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 9, 2017)

Werecow said:


> You sure your amp is brand new? Just asking because that Fender F on the front means it's the newer made in Mexico version (which seems to have a better reputation for workmanship) as opposed to the older made in Vietnam version.
> 
> I would have thought any stock in shops would have moved onto the Mexican one a long time ago now.




http://powerdragon-powerdragon.blogspot.com/2014/01/evh-5150-iii-50watt-mexican-vs.html

Do you have that backwards? Mine says made in Mexico and it's without the "F". I'll have to see where my friends head is made. I found this article on it.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 10, 2017)

Djimbo said:


> http://powerdragon-powerdragon.blogspot.com/2014/01/evh-5150-iii-50watt-mexican-vs.html
> 
> Do you have that backwards? Mine says made in Mexico and it's without the "F". I'll have to see where my friends head is made. I found this article on it.



Hi. No, mine is just a few months old, has the Fender F on it and is made in Mexico. Everywhere i read before getting it said the new Mexican ones had the added F on it.
Not sure why yours is without it. Maybe they released a few with the old style faceplate


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 10, 2017)

so his (with the F) is also made in Mexico. so there is no easy way to tell apparently lol


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 10, 2017)

ok. got the rest of the red knobs on. which is better? all red, or half n half?


----------



## rexbinary (Mar 10, 2017)

Half & half for the win


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 10, 2017)

All red for me


----------



## chopeth (Mar 10, 2017)

All red too


----------



## 7 Stringer (Mar 11, 2017)

1/2 &1/2

Just like the coffee cream


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 11, 2017)

apparently the results are half and half too lol. i may end up leaving it all red out of sheer laziness to change it back.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 11, 2017)

All red!


----------



## chopeth (Mar 11, 2017)

Another idea, all red but volume and gain knobs in black would be cool


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks sick either way, but I'd go half n half.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 11, 2017)

I've gotta say all red, and I don't even normally like red


----------



## trebal (Mar 15, 2017)

chopeth said:


> Another idea, all red but volume and gain knobs in black would be cool




Exact!


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 15, 2017)

EQs white, volumes and gains red, presence black.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 15, 2017)

Those Presence and High settings look ear-piercing to me!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 15, 2017)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Those Presence and High settings look ear-piercing to me!



its really good actually. i was watching a video on youtube Joe Duplantier (Gojira) did about his signature guitar. i just copied all the settings, with the exception of me using the Red channel, otherwise my clean would be unusable.

 

it sounded better than my first settings, so ive just kept them. i am tuned low as hell though.


----------



## xvultures (Mar 15, 2017)

Djimbo said:


> ok. got the rest of the red knobs on. which is better? all red, or half n half?



The all red looks awesome to me. They both look great, but the all red pulls it together imho. I did something very similar to my block head 5150 years ago, painted blue EVH stripes behind the grill.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 17, 2017)

Djimbo said:


> its really good actually. i was watching a video on youtube Joe Duplantier (Gojira) did about his signature guitar. i just copied all the settings, with the exception of me using the Red channel, otherwise my clean would be unusable.
> 
> 
> 
> it sounded better than my first settings, so ive just kept them. i am tuned low as hell though.




Care to list here the settings you mention, please?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 19, 2017)

chopeth said:


> Care to list here the settings you mention, please?










i took screenshots, and just had to look up a pic of the amp and dial it as close as i could. basically just copy the settings on mine above for an easier time. also the resonance on mine is 8 1/2 ish


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 19, 2017)

All red is cool. I'm not a fan of the alternating colors, but it could be cool to do one channel in red and one in white. Asymmetrical, but cool.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 20, 2017)

Djimbo said:


> i took screenshots, and just had to look up a pic of the amp and dial it as close as i could. basically just copy the settings on mine above for an easier time. also the resonance on mine is 8 1/2 ish



Thanks, mate, my bad, thought you were talking about the 50 watter version


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 23, 2017)

no prob mate.

and i think all red is the winner! because i like it and im too lazy.


----------

